
Show HN: US H1B Worker Salaries Visualized for Easy Exploration - c2latt
http://www.h1bsalary.info/
======
untog
These are _not_ salaries, they are "Labor Condition Applications", which
companies have to submit before they can submit any H1B application. The LCA
actually has a range of pay (WAGE_RATE_OF_PAY_FROM and WAGE_RATE_OF_PAY_TO),
so the way it is displayed here is pretty misleading. And even then, they
reflect the lowest possible salary the company might pay an H1B worker.

As someone who went through the process, I can say the salary attached to my
LCA was lower than the salary I received, though I don't know why. Perhaps
since LCAs can apply to more than one employee it's standard practise to set
the bar low, allowing you to use the same LCA with a less qualified worker.

Either way, this is not a conclusive, reliable data set.

~~~
sumitgt
Thanks for clarifying. Do you have some more info about this. Some page where
these ranges are listed?

I'm curious to understand how these numbers are derived as they seem slightly
off to me.

~~~
untog
The site links to the original data source, which has the raw data available
as XSLS files:

[https://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/performancedata.cfm#...](https://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/performancedata.cfm#dis)

------
bicknergseng
Does anyone know if H1B's are exempt from California's Labor Codes? Looks like
there's quite a few that fall short of 2017's required $88k[1].

1 [https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/tools-and-
samples/hr-...](https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/tools-and-samples/hr-
qa/pages/california-minsalarycomputerexemption.aspx)

------
sssilver
This is rubbish, at least for my company, where we hire 2 Software Engineer
IIs with H1B, so it's easy to reason about the numbers.

I was one of those 2 engineers until got promoted to a Senior a few months
ago, and the number it reports for min and max are grossly inaccurate. My
salary hasn't ever been nearly that low, I don't think any engineer of any
rank in our company makes that little.

~~~
c2latt
data comes from department of labor based on company filings. May b I m not
extracting from the correct field so I will check again.

------
zerr
I want to sort by salary so I can see who pays best/worst.

~~~
c2latt
U mean to see which company pays the most? It's a little tricky since u prob
want to based on average or median salary in tat case but then that will hide
a lot of details without also separating by job/city/level etc.

------
clueless123
The bottom salaries might sound low in this forum, maybe because no one who is
getting paid this kinds of salaries hangs around Hacker news.. ;) (I've known
plenty of warm bodies dev's that make that kind of money)

------
xpan
I tried a few examples I know, the data is not accurate.

------
40acres
There's an H1B at Google who makes $54k. Hard to believe Google's salaries
even drop that low, contractor?

~~~
wavefunction
Tata Developer @ $15,222[0]

[0][http://www.h1bsalary.info/index.html?employerName=TATA%20CON...](http://www.h1bsalary.info/index.html?employerName=TATA%20CONSULTANCY%20SERVICES%20LIMITED&year=2016)

~~~
thinkmassive
Yeah, these types of organizations are the ones abusing the visa system. Look
at this salary distribution, and realize that many (most?) of these workers
are staffed at tech giants like Apple, but employed by TCS:
[http://www.h1bsalary.info/index.html?employerName=TATA%20CON...](http://www.h1bsalary.info/index.html?employerName=TATA%20CONSULTANCY%20SERVICES%20LIMITED&year=2016)

------
design
Also: [http://h1bdata.info/](http://h1bdata.info/)

Seems to have more data.

------
chickenking
I am an H1B from India. I want to add one point.

My LCA says x salary. I get 3k more than that. Considering all yhe benefits,
it comes to around y per hour. My employer charges the customer '1.76y' to
'2.14y' depending on the project. So the customer is actually paying nearly
twice of what I get paid.

------
c2latt
Data has been updated. It should be closer to actual wage now.

------
politician
Why is Amazon hiring H1-B workers for Technical Program Management roles?
:mindblown:

